# Mitt Romney finally has a GREAT idea.



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

Daily Kos: Mitt Romney wants airplane windows to roll down in case of fire so people can breathe more easily


When you have a fire in an aircraft, there's no place to go, exactly, there's no- *and  you can't find any oxygen from outside the aircraft to get in the  aircraft, because the windows don't open. I don't know why they don't do  that. It's a real problem.* So it's very dangerous. And she was  choking and rubbing her eyes. Fortunately, there was enough oxygen for  the pilot and copilot to make a safe landing in Denver. But she's safe  and sound.


It'd be like the mile-high club for Seamus, with the added benefit of  asphyxiation induced by the low oxygen levels at cruising  altitude - assuming that you manage to avoid having the plane rip apart  due to the sudden loss of cabin pressure.
 Brilliant, Mitt. Just brilliant.


you can't make this shit up.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah drop to a lower altitude and open windows to feed the fire....

He must have never ridden a commercial airline in his life if he doesn't know about the masks that drop down for the rest of us peasants.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

well it's on the internet so it _has_ to be true


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 24, 2012)

you can also use the seat cushions as a flotation device


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well it's on the internet so it _has_ to be true



it is true. Mitt Romney pulls in $6 million at Beverly Hills fundraiser - latimes.com

"I appreciate the fact that she is on the ground, safe and sound. And I  don't think she knows just how worried some of us were," Romney said. "When you have a fire in an aircraft, there's no place to go, exactly,  there's no - and you can't find any oxygen from outside the aircraft to  get in the aircraft, because the windows don't open. I don't know why  they don't do that. It's a real problem. So it's very dangerous. And she  was choking and rubbing her eyes. Fortunately, there was enough oxygen  for the pilot and copilot to make a safe landing in Denver. But she's  safe and sound."


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

shit like this happens when you don't know or believe what you are saying.. didn't he say "corpsemen" like 15 times in a speech once? lmao..

i'd like to see a video of romney saying that, if that's possible, im a real skeptic


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

Based on this I am starting to think that MR.CEO is one of those common executive types that smoozes well, is not too bright and totally depends on the help to get anything done.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> shit like this happens when you don't know or believe what you are saying.. didn't he say "corpsemen" like 15 times in a speech once? lmao..
> 
> i'd like to see a video of romney saying that, if that's possible, im a real skeptic



I bet that Obama knows why you cannot open the windows in an airplane. :-D


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)

Bowden said:


> I bet that Obama knows why you cannot open the windows in an airplane. :-D




why would you assume that if he doesn't even now how to pronounce corpsman?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> why would you assume that if he doesn't even now how to pronounce corpsman?



I bet that Obamas daughters know why as well.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

Romney still wins the stupid trophy.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if Romney has ever considered opening the door on an aircraft to get a breath of fresh air?
After all the air at 25k feet is probably a lot more fresher and less polluted than the air near the ground.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Romney still wins the stupid trophy.



He wins the academy award for the most stupid presidential candidate comment this year for sure.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

Ann Romney arrives in Santa Monica after emergency Colo. landing - latimes.com

i'm wondering if they "didn't have" to use oxygen masks or were just too stupid to.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2012)

screw this shit... At least Romney does not blame the recent terrorist attacks on American Free speech. There is no excuse for terrorist attacks. Or give our entire stimulus package to foreign countries. Explain this to me, Obama gets on stimulus package and give it to other countries... Gets another and further gives it to foreign businesses and LW you bitch about outsourcing. HE IS GIVING OUR COUNTRIES MONEY TO OTHER COUNTRIES!!!


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> screw this shit... At least Romney does not blame the recent terrorist attacks on American Free speech. There is no excuse for terrorist attacks. Or give our entire stimulus package to foreign countries. Explain this to me, Obama gets on stimulus package and give it to other countries... Gets another and further gives it to foreign businesses and LW you bitch about outsourcing. HE IS GIVING OUR COUNTRIES MONEY TO OTHER COUNTRIES!!!



Just think how popular Romney would be if he held campaign flyovers over major American cities, opened the aircraft door and threw money out the door.


----------



## cshea2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bowden said:


> Based on this I am starting to think that MR.CEO is one of those common executive types that smoozes well, is not too bright and totally depends on the help to get anything done.



Romney has had his fair share of stupid comments, he's a goof and a downright inept politician. But, did the people in this thread graduate from Harvard Business school and Harvard Law school?


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

cshea2 said:


> Romney has had his fair share of stupid comments, he's a goof and a downright inept politician. But, did the people in this thread graduate from Harvard Business school and Harvard Law school?



I bet you that if they did they would be smart enough to know why you can't open the windows on an airplane.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2012)

Bowden said:


> Just think how popular Romney would be if he held campaign flyovers over major American cities, opened the aircraft door and threw money out the door.



So you would rather a president steel money that belongs to American people and give to aid foreign business in attempt for them to increase there energy research companies and go bankrupt. You guys need to get off Obama's cock. Romney is not the best fill for president but he is way better then what we have right now period. National Debt, unemployment and ect. 

All I hear is it cant be fixed in one term (cry cry cry) its not Obama's fault bla bla bla. So its not his fault he fucked over our stimulus or other stupid shit he has done..

Obama nominated Timothy Geithner, a repeat tax cheater, to head the government agency that enforces the tax laws.

Obama signed a stimulus bill that spent money on bonuses for AIG executives. Prior to signing this bill, Obama had said, ?when I?m president, I will go line by line to make sure that we are not spending money unwisely.? 

In December 2011, ACLU executive director Anthony D. Romero criticized Obama for signing a bill that gave the U.S. government the power toindefinitely detain U.S. citizens without any charges being filed or any trial taking place.

The ACLU accused Obama of violating the U.S. Constitution by having a U.S. citizen killed without judicial process. U.S. Congressman Ron Paul (R-TX) saidthat Obama?s actions might be an impeachable offense.

In 2011, after Boeing had hired 1,000 new employees to work at its new factory in South Carolina, the Obama administration ordered Boeing to shut down the factory, because the factory was non-union.

*Stole money from retired teachers and police officers*
During the Chrysler bankruptcy, Obama violated the Fifth Amendment and more than 150 years of bankruptcy law by illegally treating secured creditorsworse than unsecured creditors. Some of these secured creditors were retired teachers and police officers from Indiana. Richard A. Epstein, a law professor at New York University School of Law, wrote, ?Upsetting this fixed hierarchy among creditors is just an illegal taking of property from one group of creditors for the benefit of another, which should be struck down on both statutory and constitutional grounds.? Todd Zywicki, Professor of Law at George Mason University School of Law, wrote that Obama?s treatment of secured creditors was ?dangerous to the rule of law.? The Economist wrotethat Obama?s actions could ?establish a terrible precedent. Bankruptcy exists to sort legal claims on assets. If it becomes a tool of social policy, who will then lend to struggling firms in which the government has a political interest?? Francis Cianfrocca, the CEO of Bayshore Networks, wrote that Obama?s actions were ?an astonishingly reckless abrogation of contract law that will introduce a new level of uncertainty into business transactions at all levels, and make wealth generation more difficult going forward? An extraordinary uncertainty has been created when the most powerful man in the world can rewrite contracts and choose winners and losers in private negotiations as he sees fit. Since this is an unquantifiable uncertainty, and not a quantifiable risk, its effect on business and investor confidence will be large and unpredictable. As in the 1930s, a time when government also cavalierly rewrote private contracts, the prudent approach for business will be to invest minimally and wait for another administration.?

In June 2009, Obama fired Inspector General Gerald Walpin, after Walpin accused Sacramento mayor Kevin Johnson, an Obama supporter, of misuse of AmeriCorps funding to pay for school-board political activities.

In February 2009, U.S. Senator Robert Byrd (D-West Virginia) expressedconcern that Obama?s dozens of czars might violate the U.S. Constitution, because they were not approved by the U.S. Senate. U.S. Senator Russ Feingold (D-Wisconsin) expressed a similar concern in September 2009.

*Forced union to drop health insurance for employees? children*
In November 2010, 1199SEIU United Healthcare Workers East announced that it would drop health insurance for the children of more than 30,000 low-wage home attendants. Mitra Behroozi, executive director of benefit and pension funds for 1199SEIU stated, ?? new federal health-care reform legislation requires plans with dependent coverage to expand that coverage up to age 26? meeting this new requirement would be financially impossible.?

*Gave some employers special exemptions from health care reform*
In October 2010, Obama gave McDonald?s and 29 other organizations an exemption from some of the requirements of his health care plan.  Over time, more than 1,300 organizations were granted waivers.

*Gave tax dollars to campaign contributors and lobbyists, and falsely claimed that the money was for ?green? energy*
The Obama administration gave $535 million to Solyndra, claiming that it would create 4,000 new jobs. However, instead of creating those 4,000 new jobs, the company went bankrupt. It was later revealed that the company?s shareholders and executives had made substantial donations to Obama?s campaign, and that the company had also spent a large sum of money on lobbying

*Rewarded his fundraisers by giving them federal jobs*
Although Obama had promised to have ?the most sweeping ethics reform in history,? and had often criticized the role of money in politics, the truth is that after he was elected, he gave administration jobs to more than half of his 47 biggest fundraisers.

*Gave tax dollars to corrupt private contractors*
While Obama was a state Senator in Illinois, he used tax dollars to build 504 units of slum housing, which had mice and backed up sewage. Federal inspectors graded the condition of the housing so bad that the buildings faced demolition.

*Used tax dollars to glorify murderers*
The Obama administration spent $1.6 million to restore graffiti that glorifiedcommunist murderers Che Guevara and Fidel Castro.

*Doesn?t care about taxpayers? money*
As part of his economic stimulus, Obama spent $205,075 of taxpayer money to relocate and care for a single specimen of Arctostaphylos franciscana, a shrubbery which nurseries sell for $16.

*Tried to outlaw family farms*
In April 2012, the Obama administration proposed new regulations which would prohibit farm children under 18 from working at grain elevators, silos, feed lots, stockyards, and livestock auctions, as well as from storing, marketing and transporting farm product raw materials. Critics claimed that this would prevent children from the common practice of working on their friends? and relatives? farms, and that farm children did not need ?help? from a community organizer in Washington.

In April 2012, Obama nominated Timothy Broas, who had ?bundled? more than $500,000 for Obama?s 2012 campaign, to be U.S. ambassador to the Netherlands.

*Claimed that written tests are a form of ?racial discrimination?*
The Obama administration accused fire and police departments in Jacksonville, Florida, New York City, and Dayton, Ohio of ?racial discrimination? because they required potential firefighters and police officers to take a written test. Ten real examples of these ?racist? questions from the New York test can be read here.

The Obama administration demanded that the Goldwater Institute pay$78,935.80 before it would share public records which it had requested under the Freedom of Information Act.

The Obama administration fined a high school $15,000 for selling soda to students during lunch.

Obama fired the CEO of General Motors, had the government take 60.8%ownership of the company, and ordered the company to close some of its dealerships.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL,
You guys cannot pull enough crap out of your ass to misdirect and get around this one.
Just give up now. :-D


----------



## Bowden (Sep 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> You guys need to get off Obama's cock.



I don't like Obama.
I do however refuse to not think that this comment by Romney has to be one of the most stupidest comments I have ever read made by a Presidential Candidate.


----------



## cshea2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bowden said:


> I bet you that if they did they would be smart enough to know why you can't open the windows on an airplane.



Lol, if you graduated high school you should know that. You completely missed my point, the guy went to Business school and law school simultaneously. Politicians spew bullshit everyday, they don't believe over half the shit that comes out of their mouth.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2012)

cshea2 said:


> Lol, if you graduated high school you should know that. You completely missed my point, the guy went to Business school and law school simultaneously. Politicians spew bullshit everyday, they don't believe over half the shit that comes out of their mouth.



Pretty sure I can buy a degree from anywhere for the right price....

Romney is completely out of touch with our world.  If you think he's not going to play the crony games Bush played and Obama plays you're out of touch with our world too.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just grateful that Obama has closed gitmo, cut the deficit in half at the end of his first term, and we now have a public option so that every American has access to universal healthcare.  Thank god for the expansion and the redistribution that Barry has been touting for years.  It has worked wonders to date.  We're only 16T in debt and counting.  Come to think of it, didn't he chastise Bush for irresponsible spending during his campaign? Any chance we might see a 2010 budget at some point during his 2nd term?  Perhaps one that members of his own party might sign?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> screw this shit... At least Romney does not blame the recent terrorist attacks on American Free speech. There is no excuse for terrorist attacks. Or give our entire stimulus package to foreign countries. Explain this to me, Obama gets on stimulus package and give it to other countries... Gets another and further gives it to foreign businesses and LW you bitch about outsourcing. HE IS GIVING OUR COUNTRIES MONEY TO OTHER COUNTRIES!!!



Careful LW sucked the liberal dick one too many times and swallowed the "I an now officially beyond reason" cum.


----------



## cshea2 (Sep 24, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Pretty sure I can buy a degree from anywhere for the right price....
> 
> Romney is completely out of touch with our world.  If you think he's not going to play the crony games Bush played and Obama plays you're out of touch with our world too.



Notice how he said he is a goof, an a downright inept politician? That doesn't sound like someone who thinks Romney will make the tough choices this country needs, now does it? Sure, the rich get hooked up from cradle to grave. The fact is he went to Business School and Law school at the same time. Both are very rigorous and have very high drop out rates. Romney is no doubt out of touch like many millionaire politicians are, what do you expect?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Careful LW sucked the liberal dick one too many times and swallowed the "I an now officially beyond reason" cum.



when don't have anything intelligent to say go for ignorant?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Pretty sure I can buy a degree from anywhere for the right price....
> 
> Romney is completely out of touch with our world.  If you think he's not going to play the crony games Bush played and Obama plays you're out of touch with our world too.



anyone who gives a crap about the truth knows Mitt's grades sucked then got suspiciously good.


----------



## LAM (Sep 24, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> screw this shit... At least Romney does not blame the recent terrorist attacks on American Free speech. There is no excuse for terrorist attacks. Or give our entire stimulus package to foreign countries. Explain this to me, Obama gets on stimulus package and give it to other countries... Gets another and further gives it to foreign businesses and LW you bitch about outsourcing. HE IS GIVING OUR COUNTRIES MONEY TO OTHER COUNTRIES!!!



the current administration has done no such thing.  those monies you talk about where the secret 16T in interest free "loans" made by the FED in 2009 after the TARP monies had been disbursed. those monies went mainly to the US financial sector, some leading large US firms and some large firms in other country's.  it's all in the 2011 GAO audit of the FEDs activities in the aftermath of the financial crisis.  the executive branch of the US has zero authority over the FED it can only make recommendations, etc.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2012)

What Makes Mitt Romney Happy - YouTube


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 25, 2012)

Obama is way smarter than Mitt.  Like when he called the concentration camps "polish death camps", and they don't cover the holocaust in school as much as they talk about the physics of cabin pressure in an airplane so thats more understandable.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

Obama doing stupid shit doesn't make THIS any less stupid.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Daily Kos: Mitt Romney wants airplane windows to roll down in case of fire so people can breathe more easily
> 
> 
> When you have a fire in an aircraft, there's no place to go, exactly, there's no- *and  you can't find any oxygen from outside the aircraft to get in the  aircraft, because the windows don't open. I don't know why they don't do  that. It's a real problem.* So it's very dangerous. And she was  choking and rubbing her eyes. Fortunately, there was enough oxygen for  the pilot and copilot to make a safe landing in Denver. But she's safe  and sound.
> ...



In your link at the bottom of the text it states he was clearly joking. 

"Romney was joking"


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> In your link at the bottom of the text it states he was clearly joking.
> 
> "Romney was joking"



^This

"The Los Angeles Times story that relayed Romney's airplane remark to the world was based off a pool report written by the New York Times's Ashley Parker. When we asked Parker this morning whether it seemed as if Romney made the mark in jest, she left no doubt. "Romney was joking," she e-mailed. Parker told us that while the pool report didn't explicitly indicate that Romney was joking, it was self-evident that he was. "The pool report provided the full transcript of his comments on Ann's plane scare," she said, "and it was clear from the context that he was not being serious."


----------



## oufinny (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> when don't have anything intelligent to say go for ignorant?



I was lowering it down to your level after half of what I have seen you post lately.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2012)

Mitt Romney is NOT going to be elected, I made this prediction months ago, Obama will win again.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> ^This
> 
> "The Los Angeles Times story that relayed Romney's airplane remark to the world was based off a pool report written by the New York Times's Ashley Parker. When we asked Parker this morning whether it seemed as if Romney made the mark in jest, she left no doubt. "Romney was joking," she e-mailed. Parker told us that while the pool report didn't explicitly indicate that Romney was joking, it was self-evident that he was. "The pool report provided the full transcript of his comments on Ann's plane scare," she said, "and it was clear from the context that he was not being serious."




oh wait so you mean that LW is posting absolute sensational bullshit and not doing any sort of research at all AGAIN????



no fucking way


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> In your link at the bottom of the text it states he was clearly joking.
> 
> "Romney was joking"




those parts were not there yesterday. it's been edited. guess that's called damage control.

the stories say updated.

wouldn't be the first time someone later claimed a very stupid comment was a joke.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> those parts were not there yesterday. it's been edited. guess that's called damage control.



Mitt Romney Was Joking About Airplane Windows -- Daily Intel


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

not everyone is buying that it was a joke. 

There has been some speculation that Romney made the comments jokingly, however, the Romney campaign has yet to comment.

another reporter described it as a "bizarre tangent" so it was not "clearly" a joke if it was.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

who wouldn't claim it was a joke at this point but at this point seems very late after the number of stories it generated yesterday. i think what's clear is this is damage control.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

Put down the crack pipe and walk away from the PC.....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

you really think it's not possible he's that stupid? allllllll day yesterday while this story curb stomped him not one person said i was there and this was clearly a joke.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 25, 2012)

fuck it. throw some hand cranks on them bitches and see whos dumb enough to roll that window down. they will be the first to go


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you really think it's not possible he's that stupid?



yup, very possible...remember GWB? lol

I don't know why people actually think anything will get better if a republican gets put in office, they had their 8 years and look what happened.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

i couldn't believe little georgie got into office after he showed his mental capacity but he did.

  i don't buy it being a joke because too much time went by between the unroar and someone saying "it was a joke" and as a Mormon he puts his wife on a pedestal. he absolutely does and it's the one thing i find endearing about the guy. I don't think he'd find the situation a laughing matter. but it doesn't really matter if Mitt was joking or not his supporters really think he's going to shit gold for them.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you really think it's not possible he's that stupid? allllllll day yesterday while this story curb stomped him not one person said i was there and this was clearly a joke.



Of course its possible but first you want us to believe the source you posted, then when the source updates the information you want us not to believe your source. Honestly it seems a bit unobjective.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

he's a presidential candidate. i think the original woman that reported this would have undoubtedly seen what her story caused. there was a veritable* mountain* of shit dumped on Romney for this not a few stories. if it was a joke something would have come out sooner clarifying that. i expect you to use reason. the sensible thing for his campaign was to claim it was a joke.... even if it wasn't. i can't find a video so i can't tell. i think it's possible from other shit he has said that he is this stupid. if your mom accuses you of tracking dog shit on the rug you don't wait till after she beats your ass to tell her it's mud. Romney took quite the ass beating before the word joke came up.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't really have an opinion but when more info comes out I will form one. I try not to jump on band wagons because it will sometimes bite you. =)


----------



## Luxx (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i couldn't believe little georgie got into office after he showed his mental capacity but he did.



Bush was a retard. He fucked this country up big time. Ppl voted for him cause they wanted to have a beer with him. Why is Obama doing the same shit as bush did?


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't really have an opinion but when more info comes out I will form one. I try not to jump on band wagons because it will sometimes bite you. =)




i think i have posted here before that believing something and knowing it are very different birds. i believe does not = i know.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 25, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think i have posted here before that believing something and knowing it are very different birds. i believe does not = i know.



I believe and know that you are wet.....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

Luxx said:


> Bush was a retard. He fucked this country up big time. Ppl voted for him cause they wanted to have a beer with him. Why is Obama doing the same shit as bush did?



i don't think he is.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I believe and know that you are wet.....



supposedly when Ann Romney met Obama her nipples got hard.


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 25, 2012)

I would rather Romney spend more time an effort with his campaign and working on better ways to increase his policy then worry about a stupid joke. Bush and Obama are basically the same damn president. Both are for gov't spending. WHY DO YOU WANT TO GOV'T to have more power. I just do not understand this. The less the gov't is involved the better period.

Also I have no clue why people think its ok to take money from people who bust there ass and make there money and give it to the poor. I am sorry, but I never got a free hand out period. In order for me to become successful I joined the military and built experience and then used my benifits to finish my education and get my job. I grew up in a home where my mom made less then 15k a year and she refused a hand out. I guess my family was raised different. We believe you work hard for what you do and if you did not earn it you do not deserve it. 

If your construction and you get laid off sure collect unemployment until the next job comes around, but if your living off the system, begging for hand outs your a worthless piece of shit and are a weakness to our country. I have said this before Obama has ruined many lives with his lies. You do not promise the military stuff then downsize them and ruin our careers. He promised to end this gov't war, which he did not only increased numbers in afgan. I want him to apologize to EVERY mother and spouse that lost there husband and child after he was elected. He promise he would pull us back. Instead I buried my best friend and have blood on my hands. 

Bush and Obama can both kiss my ass neither of them know what war is like. I would have died for McCain, at least he would have understood the pain we go through. Instead Obama treats us like chess pieces. We fight this war then are denied the right to reenlist after killing for this country, after bleeding for our country. All we asked was for a fucking career and we get sent home to be unemployeed. Imagine closing all your eyes and dealing with killing people. The fact that Romney all ready promised Petraeus and all the fleet commanders he would bring back the soldiers and sailors he has my vote. You dont shit on the military and think they will smile back.


----------



## Luxx (Sep 25, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I would rather Romney spend more time an effort with his campaign and working on better ways to increase his policy then worry about a stupid joke. Bush and Obama are basically the same damn president. Both are for gov't spending. WHY DO YOU WANT TO GOV'T to have more power. I just do not understand this. The less the gov't is involved the better period.
> 
> Also I have no clue why people think its ok to take money from people who bust there ass and make there money and give it to the poor. I am sorry, but I never got a free hand out period. In order for me to become successful I joined the military and built experience and then used my benifits to finish my education and get my job. I grew up in a home where my mom made less then 15k a year and she refused a hand out. I guess my family was raised different. We believe you work hard for what you do and if you did not earn it you do not deserve it.
> 
> ...




much respect. thanks for your service.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

I Think Bill Clinton Might Actually Be The Most Interesting Man In The World

Bill Clinton and Jon Stewart (aka my two favorite people) covered a  lot of ground in this extended interview, ranging from whether or not  Bill Clinton "crushed it" at the DNC to Clinton Global Initiative  parties to Mitt Romney's "see-me-about-that-after-the-election" mindset  on facts and specificity. And in classic Clintonian, he summed it all up  with this: 
  "The problem with any ideology is it gives the answer before you look  at the the evidence. So you have to mold the evidence to get  the answer you've already decided you've got to have."


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 25, 2012)

Prince said:


> yup, very possible...remember GWB? lol
> 
> I don't know why people actually think anything will get better if a republican gets put in office, they had their 8 years and look what happened.



And 6 of those years repubs had control of congress.

I forgot.  What was it like after 8 years of Clinton?


----------



## dogsoldier (Sep 25, 2012)

Guys, guys.  Of course the two are stupid. Who with a brain would really want to become the president?  Talk about a thankless job.  

Face it the powers that be would NEVER let a truly intelligent patriot that actually cares about the nation run for president. That man or woman may actually start looking at what is going and and try to fuck up the nice little game they have going on.

As my dad use to say, "Democrats or Republicans, it doesn't matter. It is just different pigs at the trough".


----------



## oufinny (Sep 25, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> Guys, guys.  Of course the two are stupid. Who with a brain would really want to become the president?  Talk about a thankless job.
> 
> Face it the powers that be would NEVER let a truly intelligent patriot that actually cares about the nation run for president. That man or woman may actually start looking at what is going and and try to fuck up the nice little game they have going on.
> 
> As my dad use to say, "Democrats or Republicans, it doesn't matter. It is just different pigs at the trough".



Well said.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 25, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> And 6 of those years repubs had control of congress.
> 
> I forgot.  What was it like after 8 years of Clinton?




IIRC republicans controlled congress for 6 years for clinton too 


didnt they?


----------



## LAM (Sep 25, 2012)

dogsoldier said:


> Guys, guys.  Of course the two are stupid. Who with a brain would really want to become the president?  Talk about a thankless job.
> 
> Face it the powers that be would NEVER let a truly intelligent patriot that actually cares about the nation run for president. That man or woman may actually start looking at what is going and and try to fuck up the nice little game they have going on.
> 
> As my dad use to say, "Democrats or Republicans, it doesn't matter. It is just different pigs at the trough".



everything is moving along according to their plan.  

the progressive policies enacted post WWII enabled labor to make great achievement in closing the gap between them and capital.  since the late 70's and 80's those policies have all been dismantled and no longer exist and new policies passed to permanently subjugate labor.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

what if instead of a single president we had a panel of smart people that brought different strengths? the job is a lot more complicated than it used to be. seems an insane task for one man and no matter who we pick everyone ends up hating them.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 25, 2012)

been crazy busy today but wondered if Mitt was joking how mad he might be at that reporter. the story really did him a huge disservice he did *not* need by omitting it was a joke if it was. it was written as if he was just dumb.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> IIRC republicans controlled congress for 6 years for clinton too
> 
> 
> didnt they?



That's the six years exphys88 is talking about.  For six of Clinton's eight years as President, Republicans controlled Congress.  exphys88 asked what the country was like after Clinton's eight years and nobody's answered him yet.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 26, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> That's the six years exphys88 is talking about.  For six of Clinton's eight years as President, Republicans controlled Congress.  exphys88 asked what the country was like after Clinton's eight years and nobody's answered him yet.



economic surplus, lots of growth


but the support posts were decaying underneath


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2012)

ALBOB said:


> That's the six years exphys88 is talking about.  For six of Clinton's eight years as President, Republicans controlled Congress.  exphys88 asked what the country was like after Clinton's eight years and nobody's answered him yet.



with the exception of a couple of years of wage growth for most during the tech boom years the majority of the growth of the economy since the 80's has been from debt and not real income growth.  in 2008 US household hit the debt level of 100% of GDP, it has never really been much higher than 50% historically.

the "fake" economy and housing boom was the result of 100% legislation and not supply and demand and the entire growth of GDP in the 2000's was from mortgage related debt.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 26, 2012)

how about an idea on fixing the economy? when are we gonna hear that one?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 26, 2012)

More unions and more progressive taxes according to what LAM always like to tout. Kidding aside, he posted a few very good ideas about a month ago that I actually think will really help. No way corporate lobbyists will ever let them happen though.


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2012)

oufinny said:


> More unions and more progressive taxes according to what LAM always like to tout. Kidding aside, he posted a few very good ideas about a month ago that I actually think will really help. No way corporate lobbyists will ever let them happen though.



it's not what I say it's what the empirical data collected by the economists at the OECD over the last 40 years in 130+ country's states...


----------



## oufinny (Sep 26, 2012)

LAM said:


> it's not what I say it's what the empirical data collected by the economists at the OECD over the last 40 years in 130+ country's states...



Yet you never EVER hear any of it referenced in print media or via TV anywhere. Actually, outside of the Economist I haven't heard shit at all.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2012)

Romney: Teacher contributions to politicians should be limited - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

this is so fucking stupid and laughable i almost put it in the funny pictures thread.
conflict of fucking interest... what an ignorant asshole.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 26, 2012)

i guess hypocrite would have been an appropriate description for Romney whining that donors might stir up a little conflict of interest. maybe he AND his VP choice are simply running on pure hypocrisy. 

Ayn Rand Railed Against Government Benefits, But Grabbed Social Security and Medicare When She Needed Them | Alternet
Her books provided wide-ranging parables of "parasites," "looters" and  "moochers" using the levers of government to steal the fruits of her  heroes' labor.  In the real world, however, Rand herself received Social  Security payments and Medicare benefits under the name of Ann  O'Connor (her husband was Frank O'Connor).


----------



## LAM (Sep 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i guess hypocrite would have been an appropriate description for Romney whining that donors might stir up a little conflict of interest. maybe he AND his VP choice are simply running on pure hypocrisy.



they are all hypocrites, every last one of them. 

but as Homer Simpson says "Marge it takes two people to lie, one to tell it and other to believe it."


----------

